# Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

With Wrestlemania season approaching fast and WWE have recently been posting a lot about Taker on social media etc we've also seen Undertaker make an appearance when he met the Cleveland Cavaliers to which it was even acknowledged by WWE. So with WWE making Undertaker's presence felt does anybody think this feud between the Orton/Wyatt's with Kane will see a Brothers of Destruction reunion?? I mean it can only go on for so long seeing a three on one assault and bringing Taker back to side with Kane always sends the crowd crazy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793890644120965120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796014530614726657


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Only if Wyatt can actually come out on top this time  that's what I would like anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I think Undertaker will come back to help Kane on a motor cycle and to limp bizkits ROLLIN entrance music :markout Brothers of Destruction Unite!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I would say Taker would only come out for someone like Brock, Cena, Orton, etc. But he had a match against Shane so fuck it anything is possible.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Undertaker going over Wyatt the 3rd time... no thank You


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I expect him to wrestle one more match. It's hard seeing him as a shell of his former self though. For his own sake I hope he walks away after this one and doesn't let Vince talk him into another one. I don't think we'll see him and Kane interact on screen again. Last year's Survivor Series seemed to close the door on that partnership.

Taker vs Cena at 33, Taker to go over. A loss doesn't hurt Cena, and Taker's earned the right to go out standing tall. With anyone else I'd say they should lose their last match in the time-honoured tradition, but Taker is different to other wrestlers. Whatculture Wrestling did a great video booking his retirement. I'd like to see WWE do something like this:


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*



Zydeco said:


> I don't think we'll see him and Kane interact on screen again. Last year's Survivor Series seemed to close the door on that partnership.


Well I guess we can never say never. At the end of the day it obviously does make sense Taker to help Kane given the history the B.O.D have with the Wyatt Family. To be honest I thought at Survivor Series last year it closed the door on the Wyatt's feuding with Taker and Kane again but obviously that dosen't seem to be the case as there still feuding with Kane.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Nah the Brothers of Destruction already buried the Wyatts at last year's Survivor Series


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I hope not. He's went over Wyatt enough.


----------



## NO! NO! NO! (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Being honest, even if they were to put Wyatt over which they wouldnt, I would still not want to see Taker feud with the Wyatt's again. It would be boring, predictable and would do nothing to bring interest to the characters or the product. The fact that Kane is hovering around the Wyatt's at the moment is already giving me great use of the fast forward button!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Doubt it, when Undertaker comes back it won't be to reform the Brothers of Destruction.


----------



## UsoNero (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I think they need Taker to join forces with Wyatt. Like, play a "manager" type role like he did when he was the leader of the ministry of darkness. They need a big ass kicking, tormenting, heel stable like the NWO was... it seems like each match is a different show and none of the stories intertwine. They should have the Wyatts get huge and destory everybody so that they can bring people's storied together.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm all for Taker returning but in a feud with Wyatt again where he'd come out on top for a 3rd time? Nah


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I hope not. We saw the same shit last year at this exact same time.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

NAh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

Uh, no.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I should hope not tbh. Not another Kane/Taker team up/reunion.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I would sincerely fucking hope not. Why does everything Bray Wyatt have to lead back to feuding with Taker/Kane in some nonsensical trash? Let the guy do his own thing and stop saddling him with 50 year old men who can't work and don't want to work.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Undertaker returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Confirmed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793890644120965120


> Taker has been announced for the final SmackDown episode before Survivor Series, which is the November 15th episode from Wilkes-Barre, PA. He's likely being brought in because this is the 900th episode of SmackDown, not for the Survivor Series build but anything is possible. There's also speculation that this could be the kickoff to his WrestleMania 33 angle.
> 
> The Deadman has been off WWE TV since WrestleMania 32, where he defeated Shane McMahon inside Hell In a Cell.


Source: WrestlingInc


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

:mark: please please start a wm feud with Cena


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Wonder what he'll be doing


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Could just be a cameo appearance for the 900th episode. And they’ll do Cena vs. Taker eventually. But personally, I hope they set this up…..


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Awesome! I'd love to see a tease for Mania 33 between Taker and Cena, but it'll probably just be a cameo where he chokeslams and Tombstones some midcard guy.

Retired, my ass!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

More than likely just a cameo in celebration of the episode TBH, as it seems early for him to start anything for WM. Never know though, could be for something more.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

*So his recent appearance at the Cavs game dressed in his gear did mean something?*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'd laugh if he kicked off the show, took eight minutes to walk to the ring, then brings a microphone to his face and while everybody is waiting with baited breath for what he has to say, he goes...

_'For Novemberrrrr....the WWE....Network....is free.....for Nine....Ninety-Nine........STREAM. IN. PEACE-uhhhh'_

Then spends another fifteen minutes going back to the locker room.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Taker's gonna set up that Goldberg feud for WM33 :banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Honey Bucket said:


> I'd laugh if he kicked off the show, took eight minutes to walk to the ring, then brings a microphone to his face and while everybody is waiting with baited breath for what he has to say, he goes...
> 
> _'For Novemberrrrr....the WWE....Network....is free.....for Nine....Ninety-Nine........STREAM. IN. PEACE-uhhhh'_
> 
> Then spends another fifteen minutes going back to the locker room.


You better hope they're not reading this forum.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Kinda hoping he kicks off a WM program with Cena tbh. But he'll probably just Tombstone some random jobber.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Big name returning to SD Soon*

The Undertaker is scheduled to appear on the November 15th edition of Smackdown Live in Wilkes-Barre, PA, according to PWInsider. That edition of Smackdown will mark the 900th episode.

The Deadman was last seen on WWE television at WrestleMania 32 in April where he defeated Shane McMahon inside Hell In a Cell.

There is speculation that Taker's return will kick of his WrestleMania 33 angle.

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...Returning-To-WWE-Television-Later-This-Month/


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Taker's gonna set up that Goldberg feud for WM33 :banderas


He's not gonna set up a feud with Goldberg before goldberg vs Brock takes place.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Taker will vow to make an impact at SS

then on Sunday screws Goldberg and then sets up last match V last match at Mania :shrug



Chrome said:


> Kinda hoping he kicks off a WM program with Cena tbh. But he'll probably just Tombstone some random jobber.



State the facts man, you mean Curt Hawkins right :mj


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Wrestlemania tickets must be selling pretty bad if they are going to tease a Wrestlemania main event this early.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Shaun_27 said:


> Wrestlemania tickets must be selling pretty bad if they are going to tease a Wrestlemania main event this early.


Wm tickets havent gone on sale yet. Wm Travel packages have and they are selling pretty well. 

But they could be using Undertaker to sell tickets by setting up his WM feud


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'll mark out if I hear Kid Rock playing.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Wonder what he will be doing, but I am glad that he isnt returning on raw like all the other legends.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



The Batman said:


> More than likely just a cameo in celebration of the episode TBH, as it seems early for him to start anything for WM. Never know though, could be for something more.


To be fair sting vs hhh and hhh vs roman feuds both started full on in November

But yeah this is probably bringing him out for special episode

Damn in 2 years sd is 1,000 episodes down. Seems like yesterday everyone thought raw achieving that milestone was something



Shaun_27 said:


> Wrestlemania tickets must be selling pretty bad if they are going to tease a Wrestlemania main event this early.


Tickets don't go on sale until November 18th..


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Am i the only one that don't like the idea of Undertaker vs. Cena match at WM?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'd laugh if Taker came out to Hogan's music to troll people then take an hour to walk to the ring and then leave


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

just a cameo to save kane or something.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Wrestlemania tickets = Wrestlemania travel packages. They sold out almost instantly last year


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*










James we have found an opponent for you.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Honey Bucket said:


> I'd laugh if he kicked off the show, took eight minutes to walk to the ring, then brings a microphone to his face and while everybody is waiting with baited breath for what he has to say, he goes...
> 
> _'For Novemberrrrr....the WWE....Network....is free.....for Nine....Ninety-Nine........STREAM. IN. PEACE-uhhhh'_
> 
> Then spends another fifteen minutes going back to the locker room.


And then, a part of me slowly dies inside.......


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Honey Bucket said:


> I'd laugh if he kicked off the show, took eight minutes to walk to the ring, then brings a microphone to his face and while everybody is waiting with baited breath for what he has to say, he goes...
> 
> _'For Novemberrrrr....the WWE....Network....is free.....for Nine....Ninety-Nine........STREAM. IN. PEACE-uhhhh'_
> 
> Then spends another fifteen minutes going back to the locker room.


LOL! Personally, I hope he announces his retirement. It's time Mark, you've given us everything, we'll love you forever....as long as you don't get seriously injured in the ring. He's had some close calls on moves not going as planned.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



wwe9391 said:


> :mark: please please start a wm feud with Cena


Do me a favor will ya? Get some matches, can of gasoline and a casket so after Cena wins set the casket a blaze.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Probs going to Tomb Stone Curt Hawkins and inform everyone he will be at SS to make a ground breaking announcement, the announcement being he is retiring at WM33 and is challenging Cena for his last match.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



ElTerrible said:


> James we have found an opponent for you.


Underrated comment lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'll never understand this Undertaker vs. Cena obsession, it would be a same old same old shit Cena match.. Oldschool.. kick out at two, Chokeslam kick out at two, Tombstone kick out at two, Hellsgate hulk up and power out.. blah blah blah shoulder tackle, 5 knuckle shuffle, AA cenawinslol.. Boring as hell. What reason would they even have to be in a ring? What story could you possibly put behind that match? babyface Cena wants to take on babyface Undertaker for what? The lolz? There is not even a legit believable way they could spin that into a retirement match, what interactions has Cena and Taker even had in the past decade plus that they should even be on each other's radar? Why would good guy John want to drive Taker out of the WWE? What's the point?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Prediction:

Taker to come after Styles.

Taker beats Styles at Royal Rumble for belt.

Cena vs Taker at WM for title. Cena gets his record. Taker retires.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Glad they kept this a surprise and didn't let fans know in advance he's returning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

It's a shame what's become of his career. Sheesh.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> wwe9391 said:
> 
> 
> > please please start a wm feud with Cena
> ...


That would be a great way to turn Cena heel tbh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

*Probably going to make a cameo most likely and no match at the live show. But I know he will be involved at the Survivor Series. *


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*



krtgolfing said:


> I hope not. We saw the same shit last year at this exact same time.


How do you know Taker won't return to feud with a Heel Randy Orton?? Nobody knows what WWE are going to book, then again it's going to be interesting over the next few weeks as WWE have announced Taker will be back in two weeks.



> WWE has announced The Undertaker will be appearing at the November 15th edition of Smackdown Live in Wilkes-Barre, PA. This is the final episode of Smackdown before Survivor Series, and is also the 900th episode of Smackdown.
> 
> It’s possible Undertaker is being brought in for a one-night only appearance to celebrate the landmark episode of Smackdown, but speculation is also that his appearance could be the beginning of his WrestleMania 33 angle
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/770...-the-dead-man-be-appearing-at-survivor-series


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



#Taker said:


> just a cameo to save kane or something.


It would make sense I guess. Kane has had a three on one assault beat down for the last two weeks by Orton and the Wyatts and I mean that can only go on for so long without a payoff. I can see Taker making the save.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

:mark:

Always pumped to see Undertaker!

:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

not for another kane reunion tho, yea


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



The Batman said:


> not for another kane reunion tho, yea


And certainly not for another feud with the Wyatt family. Don't need them being fed to the BOD again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Chrome said:


> And certainly not for another feud with the Wyatt family. Don't need them being fed to the BOD again.


:hutz :hutz

i hope they realize that ship has well and truly sailed, and so has this kane/taker relationship. leave it alone now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I just know either Corbin or Wyatt are going to have to put this old fuck over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I just know either Corbin or Wyatt are going to have to put this old fuck over.


Right, I like Taker and all but at this point I just hope he has his retirement match with Cena at Mania and calls it a day.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Łegend Ќiller;63597281 said:


> Am i the only one that don't like the idea of Undertaker vs. Cena match at WM?





Hawkke said:


> I'll never understand this Undertaker vs. Cena obsession, it would be a same old same old shit Cena match.. Oldschool.. kick out at two, Chokeslam kick out at two, Tombstone kick out at two, Hellsgate hulk up and power out.. blah blah blah shoulder tackle, 5 knuckle shuffle, AA cenawinslol.. Boring as hell. What reason would they even have to be in a ring? What story could you possibly put behind that match? babyface Cena wants to take on babyface Undertaker for what? The lolz? There is not even a legit believable way they could spin that into a retirement match, what interactions has Cena and Taker even had in the past decade plus that they should even be on each other's radar? Why would good guy John want to drive Taker out of the WWE? What's the point?


In my case it's not so much that I am against the idea but rather I really don't see the appeal in it at the moment, especially after the Streak has already been conquered. Not that I suggest the streak is _everything_ but for the sake of excitement it would have been an entirely different scenario had the streak been alive still. 

Liked Cena for years, adored Taker for years but I wouldn't call this a dream match. Sting vs. Undertaker for example now that would be more accurate in terms of a 'dream match' despite the questionable aspects of it health-wise concerning both.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Łegend Ќiller;63597281 said:


> Am i the only one that don't like the idea of Undertaker vs. Cena match at WM?


No. I hate this idea. Cena beating the Undertaker clean at WrestleMania would be a major insult to the old school fans.

Now for his appearance on SD, I wish he would change his theme to the 1998 Dark Side theme and wear his attire from that year. Switch up from the trenchcoat and the graveyard theme.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

It makes sense considering he was the face of Smackdown and the fact WM tickets will also be on sale soon. I think the Undertaker vs Cena match is really the only option they have in terms of a big name WM match for the Undertaker at this point, which I don't mind considering Cena is a pretty safe worker and that match will be for the drama at this point.



witchblade000 said:


> No. I hate this idea. Cena beating the Undertaker clean at WrestleMania would be a major insult to the old school fans.


If they're old school fans then they would respect Taker's decision to go out on his back. Cena is the only one on the roster I would be fine with Taker retiring against.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Some jabroni like Curt Hawkins gonna get dat Tombstone Piledriver


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'm not surprised, considering he was at the Cav's opening game last week and looked well.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

the negativity of some of you is ridiculous 
takers taker, im always happy to see him


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

If Taker vs Cena happens I see Taker winning. Taker i feel would want Brock to be the only one to be the one to beat him at WM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Smackdown Taker returns to confront Cena. :mark:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Cena about to retire Undertaker. Great retirement match.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably Cena. Personally I think his best chance of going out on a classic match is with Styles.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Back to dump some more dirt on Bray's grave, I'd bet. It's almost the exact same scenario as this time last year, Wyatts being shitheads and Kane with no allies.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I dare Bryan to shit on him since he loves talkign about how SDLive doesn't need part time guys or names from the past who don't work full time like Brock/Goldberg


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Why did they have to spoil the surprise? :taker:red


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Undertaker come back to face himself and break the Streak 2 losses to get back at Brock. So now hey man can't talk shit Bout him no more "the man who conquered the man that conquered himself".yep can't use that line anymore!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I just know either Corbin or Wyatt are going to have to put this old fuck over.


I would be all in for a Corbin-Taker stare down.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

FINALLY! The REAL GREATEST OF ALL TIME will be back and take his rightful place. Undertaker's return will be epic.. can't wait!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I wish he would retire already. But I might change my mind if he's going to face Cena or Goldberg or something.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Hawkke said:


> I'll never understand this Undertaker vs. Cena obsession, it would be a same old same old shit Cena match.. Oldschool.. kick out at two, Chokeslam kick out at two, Tombstone kick out at two, Hellsgate hulk up and power out.. blah blah blah shoulder tackle, 5 knuckle shuffle, AA cenawinslol.. Boring as hell. What reason would they even have to be in a ring? What story could you possibly put behind that match? babyface Cena wants to take on babyface Undertaker for what? The lolz? There is not even a legit believable way they could spin that into a retirement match, what interactions has Cena and Taker even had in the past decade plus that they should even be on each other's radar? Why would good guy John want to drive Taker out of the WWE? What's the point?


Cena vs Taker would certainly be loads better than Shane vs. Taker was and it's the biggest match they can make at this point. Not sure why some people are against it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Wrestling Inc has a terrible track record in original reporting which makes me skeptical to say the least.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Guy LeDouche said:


> Cena vs Taker would certainly be loads better than Shane vs. Taker was and it's the biggest match they can make at this point. Not sure why some people are against it.


I guess we're on a level playing field then because, like I said, I can't understand the obsession. To be quite frank I don't want to see Cena on TV again period and as for the Taker it's starting to make me more than a little nervous each time he gets in the ring. His greatest final rub was abjectly wasted and if he's going thorough double surgeries I would rather not see the odds piled on against him. As they in the classic song, known when to walk away, in the case of wrestling while you still can walk. He isn't in overly broken shape yet, keep it that way. It's selfish and reckless to keep prodding him back into the ring.

Yeah, of course I understand the economics and magnitude behind it, but quite frankly, I don't give a damn. WWE will muck along if this match never happens just as well as if it did.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Could just be a cameo appearance for the 900th episode. And they’ll do Cena vs. Taker eventually. But personally, I hope they set this up…..


Im looking forward for this.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> How do you know Taker won't return to feud with a Heel Randy Orton?? Nobody knows what WWE are going to book, then again it's going to be interesting over the next few weeks as WWE have announced Taker will be back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/770...-the-dead-man-be-appearing-at-survivor-series


Last I saw Orton was a member of the Wyatt family... Do not want the same feud as last year with a differ "family" member.. Sorry.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

If it means Wyatt FINALLY gets a win over Taker, or both of them, then sure lol.


----------



## UsoNero (Oct 26, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Honey Bucket said:


> I'd laugh if he kicked off the show, took eight minutes to walk to the ring, then brings a microphone to his face and while everybody is waiting with baited breath for what he has to say, he goes...
> 
> _*'For Novemberrrrr....the WWE....Network....is free.....for Nine....Ninety-Nine........STREAM. IN. PEACE-uhhhh'*_
> 
> Then spends another fifteen minutes going back to the locker room.


:bige:bige:lmao


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Imagine the pop he would have got if it hadn't been announced. Shame it's been ruined now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Tucks said:


> Imagine the pop he would have got if it hadn't been announced. Shame it's been ruined now.


I honestly hate when they do that...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Oh yeah. That's what the show needs. More part time old guys.


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Don't care what anyone says but I want to see Undertaker vs Batman.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

So u mean giving fans same story in every November ?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Here comes the Cena vs Taker setup. They will plant the seed that day. Awesome.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



TripleG said:


> Oh yeah. That's what the show needs. More part time old guys.


You have a picture of the Rock as your avatar.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Always good to see the Undertaker, but I'm not exactly clammoring to see him wrestling again. He's not getting younger and his body is damaged. The streak is over anyway, so there isn't that added value anymore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Wilder said:


> You have a picture of the Rock as your avatar.


Yeah, I picked that Avatar years ago when I first signed up for the board and never changed it. 

I put Rock in that same group of part time old guys now. 

You should have listened to my rants on WrestleMania 32 during his segment with the Wyatts.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



TripleG said:


> Oh yeah. That's what the show needs. More part time old guys.


Grow up.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Can't wait to see taker at wm. Wonder who will break the undefeated streak? So much intrigue.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

He's coming to push AJ before retiring.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'll never understand the mindset that some people have. "No point in seeing Taker wrestle at Mania anymore, the Streak's dead! It's like who cares, right?"

They only started acknowledging the Streak in 2002 when he reached 10-0. Taker wasn't awesome beforehand? And because it ended in 2014, he's not still fun to watch? The dude contributed to one of the best feuds of 2015 against Lesnar and had two of the best matches he's had in years.

Lots of guys have lost at WrestleMania, and the fact is that now The Undertaker can be added to that list. He can't still wrestle if he chooses to?

I hope his return has something to do with a match against Cena at Mania 33. The fact that tickets go on sale later that week can't just be a coincidence.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I seriously hope it's nothing to do with Orton/Wyatt/Kane.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

yay? I guess?










Sorry but my reaction for an Undertaker return in 2016 is like a passing bird these days.

Mans a GOAT and one of my all time faves since I started watching wrestling in 1990 a year before his debut. but he really hasn't been interesting for years now, I aint really that excited or bothered.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



HankHill_85 said:


> I'll never understand the mindset that some people have. "No point in seeing Taker wrestle at Mania anymore, the Streak's dead! It's like who cares, right?.


Its baffling alright like the rest of takers career, his ring ability, his character, his presence, his entrance meant nothing

The fact that his mania match this year vs Shane sans streak drew more money and more eyeballs to the product than any streak match at mania should tell us alot.

I was at raw in Manchester last November and when his music hit that was the biggest reaction I have heard in that building since April 1998 for Austin a week after winning his first title at mania 14


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*

I don't want him to wrestle again. Undertaker hasn't been the same since Brock killed him. 

Do an appearance like Austin/Hogan/HBK but that's all.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Good to see him come back, see if this will plant the seeds for his Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Good, put Cena and Taker against each other, so they don't bury any more up and coming guys in their career that's gone already.


----------



## TheTwelfthSon (Nov 10, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'll never understand where this internet opinion comes from that people haven't cared about Taker since the streak rub. He gets arguably the pop of the year every time he makes his return and he just had the biggest match at Wrestlemania 32 (in terms of drawing power and crowd involvement). The crowd was also going crazy for his Mania match with Bray. Both these matches pretty much sucked so that should tell you something about how much fans like seeing Taker.


----------



## Icecube225 (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't know if it's been said yet but does anyone else think he might be setting up a match at the royal rumble?
It's in the alamodome so they'll want to sell out the stadium. 
Him having a match at RR is bound to sell a few tickets.


----------



## theguns90 (Oct 10, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Icecube225 said:


> Don't know if it's been said yet but does anyone else think he might be setting up a match at the royal rumble?
> It's in the alamodome so they'll want to sell out the stadium.
> Him having a match at RR is bound to sell a few tickets.


AJ Styles vs. The Undertaker for the WWE World Championship in the Alamodome at the Royal Rumble. Taker wins.

Rematch at Fast Lane - Taker retains

Undertaker vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania 33 - Cena ties Flair, turns heel, Taker retires.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



theguns90 said:


> AJ Styles vs. The Undertaker for the WWE World Championship in the Alamodome at the Royal Rumble. Taker wins.
> 
> Rematch at Fast Lane - Taker retains
> 
> Undertaker vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania 33 - Cena ties Flair, turns heel, Taker retires.


If this is Undertaker's last match at mania, this is the way to go. If not save AJ-Undertaker for WrestleMania. 

Man, I have so much respect for Undertaker.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I have no desire to see Cena v Taker. Like zero. Taker v Bálor sounds much better.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



theguns90 said:


> AJ Styles vs. The Undertaker for the WWE World Championship in the Alamodome at the Royal Rumble. Taker wins.
> 
> Rematch at Fast Lane - Taker retains
> 
> Undertaker vs. John Cena at Wrestlemania 33 - Cena ties Flair, turns heel, Taker retires.


That all sounds good except Cena heel turn. Why turn him heel in this situation? I be cool with Taker going out with one last title run and Cena being the one to retire him and break Flair's record at the sametime, but no heel turn.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



wwe9391 said:


> He's not gonna set up a feud with Goldberg before goldberg vs Brock takes place.


This.



dashing_man said:


> Taker will vow to make an impact at SS
> 
> then on Sunday screws Goldberg and then sets up last match V last match at Mania :shrug


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap



Shaun_27 said:


> Wrestlemania tickets must be selling pretty bad if they are going to tease a Wrestlemania main event this early.


Wow, people actually believe WM 32 broke the attendance record because of Shane vs Taker? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



Łegend Ќiller;63597281 said:


> Am i the only one that don't like the idea of Undertaker vs. Cena match at WM?


Count me in, I have no interest in knowing who's the bigger Brock Lesnar's bitch.



Hawkke said:


> I'll never understand this Undertaker vs. Cena obsession, it would be a same old same old shit Cena match.. Oldschool.. kick out at two, Chokeslam kick out at two, Tombstone kick out at two, Hellsgate hulk up and power out.. blah blah blah shoulder tackle, 5 knuckle shuffle, AA cenawinslol.. Boring as hell. What reason would they even have to be in a ring? What story could you possibly put behind that match? babyface Cena wants to take on babyface Undertaker for what? The lolz? There is not even a legit believable way they could spin that into a retirement match, what interactions has Cena and Taker even had in the past decade plus that they should even be on each other's radar? Why would good guy John want to drive Taker out of the WWE? What's the point?


:clap:clap:clap:clap



The Batman said:


> :hutz :hutz
> 
> i hope they realize that ship has well and truly sailed, and so has this kane/taker relationship. leave it alone now.


I pity Bray fans, honest. 



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> In my case it's not so much that I am against the idea but rather I really don't see the appeal in it at the moment, especially after the Streak has already been conquered. Not that I suggest the streak is _everything_ but for the sake of excitement it would have been an entirely different scenario had the streak been alive still.
> 
> Liked Cena for years, adored Taker for years but I wouldn't call this a dream match. Sting vs. Undertaker for example now that would be more accurate in terms of a 'dream match' despite the questionable aspects of it health-wise concerning both.


Seconded.



witchblade000 said:


> No. I hate this idea. Cena beating the Undertaker clean at WrestleMania would be a major insult to the old school fans.


Disagree. Any loss Taker got at this point is meaningless, that is why it doesn't matter who beats him. 



Q-MAN said:


> It makes sense considering he was the face of Smackdown and the fact WM tickets will also be on sale soon. I think the Undertaker vs Cena match is really the only option they have in terms of a big name WM match for the Undertaker at this point, which I don't mind considering Cena is a pretty safe worker and that match will be *for the drama* at this point.


You gotta clarify the drama part here. The drama of us finally knowing who's Brock Lesnar no. 1 whipping boy or the drama of the Streak ending? :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol



SatanMetal said:


> FINALLY! The REAL GREATEST OF ALL TIME will be back and take his rightful place. Undertaker's return will be epic.. can't wait!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Not sure if trolling, but if you weren't, let me kindly ask: you've heard of :brock, haven't you?



Guy LeDouche said:


> Cena vs Taker would certainly be loads better than Shane vs. Taker was and it's the biggest match they can make at this point. Not sure why some people are against it.


Cena vs Taker without The Streak the biggest match they can have at this point? Bigger than Rock vs Brock? :CENA

I'd like to have some of what you were smoking, man. Must be pretty strong stuff if you think two whipping boys going at it is bigger than the rematch between two legends, LMAO.



Hawkke said:


> I guess we're on a level playing field then because, like I said, I can't understand the obsession. To be quite frank I don't want to see Cena on TV again period and as for the Taker it's starting to make me more than a little nervous each time he gets in the ring. His greatest final rub was abjectly wasted and if he's going thorough double surgeries I would rather not see the odds piled on against him. As they in the classic song, known when to walk away, in the case of wrestling while you still can walk. He isn't in overly broken shape yet, keep it that way. It's selfish and reckless to keep prodding him back into the ring.
> 
> Yeah, of course I understand the economics and magnitude behind it, but quite frankly, I don't give a damn. WWE will muck along if this match never happens just as well as if it did.


Pretty much this. :cool2



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Always good to see the Undertaker, but I'm not exactly clammoring to see him wrestling again. He's not getting younger and his body is damaged. The streak is over anyway, so there isn't that added value anymore.


Agreed. :agree:



HankHill_85 said:


> I'll never understand the mindset that some people have. "No point in seeing Taker wrestle at Mania anymore, the Streak's dead! It's like who cares, right?"
> 
> They only started acknowledging the Streak in 2002 when he reached 10-0. Taker wasn't awesome beforehand? And because it ended in 2014, he's not still fun to watch? The dude contributed to one of the best feuds of 2015 against Lesnar and had two of the best matches he's had in years.


LOL at calling the beatdown he received from Brock his whole career as a feud and LOL at calling the two squash matches last year "best matches". I:laugh::laugh:



HankHill_85 said:


> Lots of guys have lost at WrestleMania, and the fact is that now The Undertaker can be added to that list. He can't still wrestle if he chooses to?


How many of those guys had their Wrestlemania credentials being built around the fact they were unbeaten?



HankHill_85 said:


> I hope his return has something to do with a match against Cena at Mania 33. The fact that tickets go on sale later that week can't just be a coincidence.


You seem like a Lesnar fan, so please answer this question: if the match between your fav's two whipping boys really happens, who do you think will be crowned the no.1 bitch? >



validreasoning said:


> Its baffling alright like the rest of takers career, his ring ability, his character, his presence, his entrance meant nothing
> 
> The fact that his mania match this year vs Shane sans streak drew more money and more eyeballs to the product than any streak match at mania should tell us alot.


Shane vs Taker at WM 32 got more attention than Michaels vs Taker at WM 26 which split the whole fanbase? fpalmfpalmfpalm

Right, now I've heard everything. 



validreasoning said:


> I was at raw in Manchester last November and when his music hit that was the biggest reaction I have heard in that building since April 1998 for Austin a week after winning his first title at mania 14


Man, if you think that reaction mediocre reaction was the best since Austin in 1998, either you didn't hear the reactions he got when The Streak was still alive or you misheard. This reaction a few weeks before The Streak ended alone topped everything he got post-Streak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed5MXpv1kLQ



TheTwelfthSon said:


> I'll never understand where this internet opinion comes from that people haven't cared about Taker since the streak rub.
> 
> He gets arguably the pop of the year every time he makes his return


Considering the fact Brock Lesnar out-cheered him all of summer 2015, your statement is obviously false.

Here, another random reaction when The Streak was alive which topped everything he got post-Streak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga7upEGEd4E



TheTwelfthSon said:


> and he just had the biggest match at Wrestlemania 32 (in terms of drawing power and crowd involvement).


Um, Rock & Cena's segment at WM 32 had the biggest crowd involvement. Cena's entrance alone had more reaction than the whole of HIAC match at WM 32. The crowds weren't that into Shane vs Taker.

And for the love of God, can someone just end my curiosity and direct me to the scientifically proven fact that Taker/Shane was the biggest drawing match of WM 32? I'm pretty sure it's the name of the Wrestlemania itself which drew, not Shane/Taker.



TheTwelfthSon said:


> The crowd was also going crazy for his Mania match with Bray.


LOL, another false statement. The crowds only made slight noise during that match. 



TheTwelfthSon said:


> Both these matches pretty much sucked so that should tell you something about how much fans like seeing Taker a lot less now.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

^ LOL @ some Lesnar marks (who were previously Taker marks btw, if I remember correctly).

Always nice to see Taker. It's indeed early for a WM setup, but let's see what he does.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I wonder which lowcard geek is getting the honor of eating a Chokeslam and/or a Tombstone Piledriver.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



ThePhenomRises said:


> ^ LOL @ some Lesnar marks (who were previously Taker marks btw, if I remember correctly).
> 
> Always nice to see Taker. It's indeed early for a WM setup, but let's see what he does.


I was a mark for a peerless legend. I have no wish to mark for a perennial whipping boy, sorry to say.



Kostic said:


> I wonder which lowcard geek is getting the honor of eating a Chokeslam and/or a Tombstone Piledriver.


Wyatts? :grin2:


----------



## theguns90 (Oct 10, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Erik. said:


> I seriously hope it's nothing to do with Orton/Wyatt/Kane.


I don't mind him getting involved with Orton/Wyatts/Kane as long as it isn't leading to a Wrestlemania match with any of them.

With Taker coming back this early, plus with the videos on social media that WWE keep putting out there reminding us to re-live Takers career on WWE network, I can see this being his last ride in WWE. 

I can imagine he is going on one last run, which I think was going to be the case before Cena's injury last year. If thats the case he could be having several matches with guys like Orton and Kane, advertised as a special attraction on Smackdown or at TLC etc.

I feel he will get the title off of AJ Styles at the Royal Rumble and defend it against Cena at Wrestlemania 33. As I am going, this is what I'm hoping for. Never been to a WWE event, never been to the US. Would be amazing to see Undertaker before he retires, as he's probably my favourite wrester of all time.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

It's always good to see Taker, but the match against Shane really showed him as an old man that can't really go any more.

I don't know whether he's gotten back into shape for a retirement angle - hopefully he has - but I don't think my heart can take another Mania match with him looking like an ageing Mark Callaway in an Undertaker costume rather than the legit Deadman. The matches against Brock and Shane have put a real blot on the man's legacy, a legacy that I genuinely respect more than any other Wrestler in history.

I say this with love ... but please, no more. If you can't physically put on a great Undertaker match any more, just stop.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Will Undertaker return to help Kane?*



ImSumukh said:


> So u mean giving fans same story in every November ?


No not at all. Looking at the bigger picture, Undertaker returning to help Kane makes total sense storyline wise. You have a three on one beat down for two weeks running and there's currently nobody on the Smackdown roster suitable to help Kane in his feud other than Taker. Everyone is talking about a Cena/Taker feud but Taker's return in two weeks won't be to set that up as Cena isn't back until next year, to be honest Taker coming back could be to setup Orton/Taker at Mania.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



The Pied Piper said:


> Shane vs Taker at WM 32 got more attention than Michaels vs Taker at WM 26 which split the whole fanbase?


The numbers are there to compare. I said it got more eyeballs and generated more revenue. 26 did 895k homes on ppv, 32 had over 1.8m subs on the network and couple of hundred thousand more on ppv

Ticket sales for 32 easily outstripped 26 and 32s gate revenue blew it away

Bret harts return probably inflated 26s numbers too. 26 was lowest drawing wm on traditional ppv since 1997 outside 19. 

I also don't remember people being split at all. I remember everyone and their grandmother expecting Shawn to lose, same with 27, 28, 29 and 30.

There was zero heat for the build or the match on the night between taker and lesnar. Nobody bought lesnar winning



> Man, if you think that reaction mediocre reaction was the best since Austin in 1998, either you didn't hear the reactions he got when The Streak was still alive or you misheard. This reaction a few weeks before The Streak ended alone topped everything he got post-Streak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed5MXpv1kLQ


In the building..the building being the Manchester arena so not sure why you randomly post another venue!!

And no I didn't mishear. I have attended numerous raws/sds, live events and uk ppvs in that building for nearly 19 years and crowd were nuclear when his music hit..don't confuse what you hear on tv with wwes shitty micing with live in the arena



> Um, Rock & Cena's segment at WM 32 had the biggest crowd involvement. Cena's entrance alone had more reaction than the whole of HIAC match at WM 32. The crowds weren't that into Shane vs Taker.


Austin had biggest crowd involvement by far...i was there but crowd involvement does not equal anticipation in build which was clearly Shane vs taker


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'll always be excited to see Taker. I don't understand the hate for guys who are older. Its a television show, its entertainment..and an Undertaker match will be more entertaining than pretty much most anything WWE will have in store otherwise. Also, I guarantee once Taker is actually retired and long gone everyone will miss seeing him in the ring. 

Enjoy him while he's still around! There's hardly any of these legends left.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

So where are these dirtsheets now that claimed Taker was furious and is done with the company?


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

To be perfectly honest the only match I want too see from Taker is him putting Wyatt over clean if he ain't doing that then i have zero interest in seeing him work a match. Just let him retire unless he is doing the long overdue honors for Bray.

:harper


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Please set up AJ vs Taker Rumble :mark: 
Cena turns heel costs Taker :mark:
Taker vs Cena WM :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I wouldn't be surprised if he just came out to announce his entry in the rumble. You have to think he has to be a part of that rumble with them being at the Alamodome


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> No not at all. Looking at the bigger picture, Undertaker returning to help Kane makes total sense storyline wise. You have a three on one beat down for two weeks running and there's currently nobody on the Smackdown roster suitable to help Kane in his feud other than Taker. Everyone is talking about a Cena/Taker feud but Taker's return in two weeks won't be to set that up as Cena isn't back until next year, to be honest Taker coming back could be to setup Orton/Taker at Mania.


You still have the rumble which is taking place in a stadium they can do Orton vs Taker then or sometime before or not at all. I think people are taking this Orton with the Wyatt storyline the wrong way. I think Orton is just doing what he did with the Seth Rollins storyline. 

Also who's to say Cena can't make a surprise return and tease the match with taker? WM tickets go on sale later that week it be smart of them to tease the match


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I'm here for this. Taker is a once in a life time attraction. The crowd always gets up for his presence. I'm so thankful I got see him wrestle in person so much in 2015. I hope we can get one more big time match out of him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Imagine a Luke Harper/Undertaker match :mark:


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Wilder said:


> I'll always be excited to see Taker. I don't understand the hate for guys who are older. Its a television show, its entertainment..and an Undertaker match will be more entertaining than pretty much most anything WWE will have in store otherwise. Also, I guarantee once Taker is actually retired and long gone everyone will miss seeing him in the ring.
> 
> Enjoy him while he's still around! There's hardly any of these legends left.


Marks. Marks are against anyone who keep their favorites down even if it isn't necessarily true. There's no issue with guys who are older, past their prime, being featured strongly on TV. None at all. Shawn Michaels looks like he can still give a 4 or 5 star match at 53. Nagata and Liger in NJPW are still going strong, among many other talents. 

We can all agree that these people shouldn't be the ACE's of the company, but I think having older talent around just helps the younger talent in many ways.

If Undertaker was willing and a bit more healthy I'd definitely feature him more. Just as a talent. Work tag matches, six man tags, work 4 minute matches where he just squashes a guy. Give him some title shots to enhance the younger champions trying to get over. Give him a title like the IC belt just so a younger guy can beat him for it. I'd definitely wouldn't job him out. He's the Undertaker so yes he's going to beat guys younger than him, because booking him strong will the big matches he's in look big and make the younger talent look bigger in them.

It's basic Pro-Wrestling booking 101. But that's the thing it's PRO-WRESTING BOOKING. Foreign concept for those who've only ever experienced WWE.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



Erik. said:


> Imagine a Luke Harper/Undertaker match :mark:


That would be awesome, or Taker vs. Corbin.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Ugh, people who insert 48,000 quotes into a post are super fucking annoying.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

awesome, another washed up has-been is returning to save the WWE. Like we haven't seen that before.


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



squarebox said:


> awesome, another washed up has-been is returning to save the WWE. Like we haven't seen that before.


Atleast including this washed up being there will be finally a third over person on the roster except for Cena and Brawk.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



The Pied Piper said:


> Cena vs Taker without The Streak the biggest match they can have at this point? Bigger than Rock vs Brock? :CENA
> 
> I'd like to have some of what you were smoking, man. Must be pretty strong stuff if you think two whipping boys going at it is bigger than the rematch between two legends, LMAO.


 There's a bigger chance of Taker vs Cena happening than Rock vs Brock at WrestleMania 33, hence why I said that.

And the last part of your post doesn't make any sense. :argh:


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

I want to see Undertaker versus Bo Dallas with the stipulation that Undertaker has to get to the ring in 5 minutes or he's disqualified.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*



squarebox said:


> awesome, another washed up has-been is returning to save the WWE. Like we haven't seen that before.


He rarely appears so I do not see the problem. And he is still entertaining than the majority of the roster.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Only if he puts Bray over clean, which he should have done long ago.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Pied Piper is like a broken record, whipping boy this, Brock's bitch that. Okay, we get it, you were a mark for The Streak not Taker.

Anyways, if this is to setup Orton vs Taker at Mania. I will be super disappointed, fine with it taking place at Rumble or Fastlane but Wrestlemania 33 has to be Taker vs Cena imo. John has said multiple times he wants to face Taker at least once more.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Maybe Wyatt will bring out the legend killer in Orton and he l face Taker at Rumble but ultimately Taker really should be putting Wyatt over after the BS booking they pulled at WM and SvS. It's time for Wyatt to be pushed as a legit main eventer and go after me gold preferably World title but IC title run at least means he wins some feuds.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

The original rumor was Taker would face Orton on the 900th smackdown episode, but then Meltzer but his spin on it which was a prediction not a fact saying Orton vs Taker could happen at wm. He never said it was official so all the news sites took that as if Orton was facing Taker at wm. 

Don't see Taker vs Orton happening.
This Orton storyline joining the wyatts is the same storyline where Orton joined Seth thinking he was on seths side but in reality he wasn't. That's what's happening here with Bray. I'm surprised meltzer didn't see that


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*re: Undertaker & Edge returning to SmackDown on November 15th*

Maybe he's finally going to apologize to his fans for losing to Brock at 'Mania 30.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks Edge is appearing as well. Should be a great show.

Would love to see something like RAW guys attack and then Have Undertaker show up to help Smackdown. Would be a great moment.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796014530614726657
Edge :mark:

Updated the first post also.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

si1927 said:


> Maybe Wyatt will bring out the legend killer in Orton and he l face Taker at Rumble but ultimately Taker really should be putting Wyatt over after the BS booking they pulled at WM and SvS. It's time for Wyatt to be pushed as a legit main eventer and go after me gold preferably World title but *IC title run at least means he wins some feuds*.


What? No it doesn't, lol. The IC title is by no means main event gold, either. What product are you watching?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Imagine there wasn't going to be a thread on this

And then BAM on SD. How bad we all would have marked :cry :mj2

*sigh*


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn, that show is shaping up to be awesome as fuck.

Be cool if the Cutting Edge segment was actually WITH Taker. Him and Edge interact a bit, maybe shake hands to close the book on their epic feud, Edge gives Taker the floor, Taker hints at retirement, and Cena comes out to make a match at Mania 33.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

HankHill_85 said:


> Damn, that show is shaping up to be awesome as fuck.
> 
> Be cool if the Cutting Edge segment was actually WITH Taker. Him and Edge interact a bit, maybe shake hands to close the book on their epic feud, Edge gives Taker the floor, Taker hints at retirement, and Elsworth comes out with two hands to make a match at Mania 33.


fixed :eva2


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Undertaker in the ring today is almost as embarasing as Ric Flair in the ring today. They need to either retire him for good or recast the character.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Godway said:


> You better hope they're not reading this forum.


Especially considering how they do not get sarcasm and put Ellsworth in the main event scene every week


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

dashing_man said:


> fixed :eva2


Bahahaha, it'd still be entertaining!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker and Edge appearing next week? Cool! :mark:

I wish I didn't accidentally read the title though lol


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I think The Undertaker's appearance on Smackdown will have nothing to do with a Wrestlemania angle, I'm sure Taker will help Kane to handle the Wyatts and Randy Orton. It will be just a sporadic appearance, like he did in the celebration of 1000 episodes of Raw. I can't wait to see The Brothers of destruction kicking asses.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Undertaker better not show up and bury my dude Wyatt like he did last year, it took me a minute to forgive him for that. Still my homeboy though, excited to see Big Evil back on the show alongside one of his greatest rivals, Edge.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Will be good to see them both back on Smackdown. 2 of the best performers in Smackdown history.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Taker and Edge. awesome, expect Taker to choke slam some random jobber or help Kane fend off Wyatt which is arguably the same thing, expect Edge to cut an awesome promo, maybe hyping up Team Smackdown to kick RAW's ass? I mean Edge was THE GUY on Smackdown before he retired, he made that brand his, so makes sense for him to want Smackdown to beat RAW.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

All you need is Batista and Rey, those 4 were the SD Brand Mt Rushmore


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Natalya with the whistler. LOL. They're doing so much with so little on the SDL women's division.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

I hope there is an epic Edge-Taker stare down like when Rock and Austin did it years back and Rock-HHH about 3 years ago.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is Vickie G going to be there too


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Noticed WWE have been teasing a Brothers of Destruction reunion on there Facebook page.

Why do that if it wasn't go to happen!


----------

